# UHMW panel



## DavidSkaw (Dec 3, 2015)

I have acquired a very large piece of UHMW
It is 2" x 48" x 48" roughly. Any idea what I should do with it? Anyone have any idea what it is worth?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I know a 2" x 4' x 4' piece is over $3000 (yep) at US Plastics, the plastic where my employer got a lot of it. I knew it was expensive, but wasn't expecting that. For the record, USP isn't exactly a discount store…they seem to have the top dollar price on most stuff; on the other hand, they have it if it's plastic. Not sure what I would do with a piece that size, it would have to be resawed and cut into smaller pieces for everything I'd have.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Cut it onto strips and make end grain cutting boards out of it. Just kidding, I have no idea.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

David, cut it in half and use it for the surface of 2 Foosball tables or use it for the surface of router tables, probably the better of these two options.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

Runners for sleds
Runners for drawers
Runners for anything
It does make top notch cutting boards
I mix epoxy on a small slab of it. The epoxy chips right off with a pocket knife.
I got three 7/8"x24×24 " pieces a few years ago. I have a little over half of it left. Careful running it through your jointer and planners, it cuts like a dream but will clog your exhaust ports pretty easily.


----------



## rick1955 (Jun 26, 2014)

Cutting boards are HDPE, not UHMW.It's a related plastic but UHMW is very soft. HDPE makes better runners and much less expensive
http://www.calibex.com/hdpe-cutting-boards/shop-html


----------



## Crank50 (Jan 31, 2014)

It's a good radiation shield.


----------



## sawdustdad (Dec 23, 2015)

> It s a good radiation shield.
> 
> - Crank50


Only for neutron radiation. Not so helpful for gamma rays.

You could use a slab of it over a planer bed to make the wood absolutely slither through the planer. I have a piece of 1/2 inch UHMW on my planer bed.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

One thing I should have mentioned earlier, gluing it to anything can be tough to do. Industry does have some expensive complicated adhesives (the ones I've seen were 2 part with a snazzy package to do the mixing). But recently I bought some Fast Cap Speed Tape double coated tape and that stuff really holds the UHMW quite well. So if you do you able saw fences with (and so on) a roll of it may be real useful.


----------

